# First Show Jitters!



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

First, warm up your horse like you do at home. It will make it more like just another day. Second, don't hold your breath. Breathing will help keep your muscles relaxed so you don't transfer your anxiety to your horse. Thirdly, take photos and share!! Most importantly, have fun. Good luck


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just picture you doing well in your mind. It is so mental on how you will do. After more experience it should get easier


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Smile! Glance out at the audience, and smile. Even if you think the pony is not doing well, smile. When you get into the line-up, smile and tell your next horse neighbor they look good, you love their horses nose or something, but build a camaraderie with them, and then you can cheer each other on in the future. Congratulate the winner of your class.


----------



## CASugar (Oct 17, 2014)

I pretend I'm teaching a clinic or doing a demonstration. It tricks my mind into a level of confidence I need to execute well and removes the pressure of being "judged". Your jitters are just a mental thing, get past that and you will do fine. Good luck and have fun with it!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely SMILE and BREATHE! Both help you relax so will also help your horse relax. Ask me how I know ... Keep a positive attitude and just do your best and just have FUN. 

I also congratulate competitors who do well in my classes; it take your attention off YOU and helps you relax a bit. Plus its good sportsmanship which gives you good karma. :wink:

Good luck and tell us how much fun you had!!


----------



## palomino347 (Dec 28, 2014)

*I'm Probably Late, Sorry!*

Hey! Before I start, I just want to say congrats on your first show! I hope you have a blast and make some memories. 
Anyways, to get rid of your jitters you just need to relax and have fun. Just remember to have fun and go with whatever happens.
It's ok if you don't win! It's your first show. It's all new to you. It will be awesome whether you lose or win! 
Also, just make sure to practice and warm up when you can. Try to practice before the show (like you are doing) and pretend you are showing. Do what you would do in the show.
Also, to make sure you're prepared, make sure you have everything. Bring extra hair pins, gloves, breeches, etc. just in case something happens. It always helps to lessen my nerves when I know that I'm prepared and ready to go. 
When you get to the show, before you enter the ring imagine yourself doing the course perfectly. It actually helps! 

Best of luck to you and I know that you'll do amazing.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

No real advice, just wanted to say congratulations and good luck.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm doing my first show too the 21st, I'm nervous but then I get to the barn, ride and feel better. I'm hoping that's how it will be at the show. I'm hoping warming my horse up will help and I'm just going to think to myself that I can do it, pretend I've done it millions of times, it's not big deal just sit up tall breathe and smile. Good Luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

For the first show - just concentrate on having fun, takes all the stress out of it. Trying is more important at this stage than winning


----------

